# I'm new to FTA Help Me Please



## Detroitking02 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello I'm currently with dish network and I use there dish pvr receiver and what I want to do is get fta receiver so I get all the channels including ppv what do I have to do in steps and do I have to cancel my dish network subscription also. Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You can't get PPV channels with FTA. If you want someone to help you with piracy, please go somewhere else.

If you really want true, legal FTA, all is revealed here: http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm. And if you have any more specific questions, please feel free to ask them here.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I know a guy who can do this for you...

Give Mike Cox a call (517) 373-1110 and tell them that you're interested in pirated satellite signals. I'm sure he'll be interested in talking to you and will send out some of his uniformed employees to assist you.








BTW, Mike Cox is the Michigan Attorney General.


----------



## Detroitking02 (Oct 26, 2006)

oh i thought with fta u get all the channels what is fta then what channels you get.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

FTA are Free-To-Air channels that are on a myriad of satellites. Your best bet is to look at Lyngsat or FTAList websites for more information.


----------



## Dipper (Aug 13, 2006)

Detroitking02 said:


> oh i thought with fta u get all the channels what is fta then what channels you get.


And that's the problem. Too many people think that the term "FTA" means pirated satellite TV. Most people don't even realize that FTA means Free-To-Air and that automatically excludes encrypted programming which is not free.

That said, there is FTA on the Dish Net satellites. Dish Home, Gol TV, NASA, and the non-Sirius music channels are unencrypted and therefore fit the FTA definition.


----------

